# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  بعدإذن الأخوة-فصة واقعية طويلة ولكنها تستحق القراءة

## Ehab M. Ali

*هذه رسالة كتبتها فتاة مصرية إلى أحد المستشارين تحكي فيها قصتها  الغريبة العجيبة وتطلب فيها التوجيه والرأي ..


 أعجب من قصتها ما كتبه المستشار ..



 فإلى القصة والاستشارة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والدي متسلط 

سيدي أكتب لك من داخل القطار‏,‏ لذا اغفر لي ارتعاشة  الكلمات وسوء الخط‏,‏ واستميح القراء عذرا في قسوة بعض التعبيرات وفجاجتها‏,‏ ولكني  لم استطع التعبير عن نفسي إلا بما حدث مجردا من أي تنميق أو  تجميل‏.‏وأناشدك ألا تقسو علينا‏,‏ فنحن بنات قسا الزمن علينا طويلا‏,‏ وأرواحنا  ـ كما أجسادنا ـ كلها ندبات وجروح‏.‏
نحن ست بنات‏,‏ خمس شقيقات‏,‏ والصغيرة من أم أخري‏..‏ عشنا أيام  طفولتنا وصبانا في عذاب لا يمكن وصفه أو تخيله بسبب قسوة أب تجرد من كل مشاعر  الإنسانية‏,‏ ولم نهنأ‏,‏ أو نغمض عيوننا إلا بعد موته الغريب والمفاجئ‏,‏ موته  استمر‏5‏ سنوات‏,‏ واعتقدنا أن الحياة السعيدة بدأت‏,‏ وأن السماء تعوضنا عما  عانيناه‏,‏ ويبدو أنها كانت أضغاث أحلام‏,‏ فها هو الفزع يعود من جديد‏,‏ والنوم  يستعد لهجرة عيوننا التي أدماها البكاء‏.‏
دعني استرجع معك ذكرياتنا التي لا تفارقنا لحظة‏,‏ فكل ألم عليه شاهد في الروح  والبدن‏.‏ استيقظت عيوننا منذ الميلاد‏,‏ على أم كسيرة‏,‏ باكية دائما‏,‏ وأب لم  نره في البيت إلا في يده سلك كهرباء عار‏,‏ تنهال سياطه على أجسادنا‏,‏ إذا بدر منا  أي صوت‏..‏ هل يمكن تخيل طفل لا يبكي؟‏..‏ نعم‏,‏ نحن‏,‏ كنا نعي أن البكاء حتى في  الأشهر الأولي يعني ألما غير مفهوم من يد شبح‏,‏ لم نكن نعرف ماذا يمكننا أن  نناديه‏.‏

 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أتذكر الآن‏,‏ عندما كان عمري‏5‏ سنوات‏,‏ أمي حامل في شهورها الأولي‏,‏ كانت  تستحم‏,‏ سقطت في الحمام‏,‏ فأخذت تستغيث بصوت منخفض حتى لا توقظ أبي النائم‏,‏  ولكنه للأسف استيقظ  مع بكائها‏,‏ هل يمكن أن تتوقع ماذا فعل؟ لا أنسى ملامح وجهه في ذلك  اليوم‏,‏ ملامح شيطانية مفزعة‏,‏ لم يثنه دمها المراق علي الأرض‏,‏ لم يفزعه‏,‏  إنهال عليها ضربا ورفسا في بطنها وشدها من شعرها خارج الحمام‏,‏ ونحن نبكي ونصرخ  رعبا‏,‏ حتى تجمع الجيران‏,‏ وأخذها أحدهم فاقدة الوعي إلى المستشفى,‏ بينما توجه  هو إلى غرفة نومه‏.‏ يومها أصبت أنا الأخرى بانهيار عصبي وظللت مريضة فترة  طويلة‏.‏
 سيدي‏..‏ هل لك أن تتخيل  ماهو جزاء أي واحدة فينا‏,‏ لو لم تتفوق في المدرسة؟‏..‏ يحلق شعرها‏,‏ ويغرس وجهها  في صفيحة الزبالة ثم ينهال عليها ضربا بالسلك العاري حتى تفقد وعيها من شدة  الألم‏.‏
 لم يكن أبي ينفق علينا‏,‏ ولا تظن أنه كان فقيرا‏,‏ بل كان كما  يقولون يلعب بالفلوس لعب‏,‏ معه أموال كثيرة من تجارة الغلال‏,‏ ولكنه كان يأمرنا  بالعمل ونحن أطفال لنشتري ملابس المدرسة‏,‏ وننفق على أنفسنا‏.‏ كنا نمسح سلالم  أقاربنا والجيران مقابل أجر‏..‏ أما أمي فقد اشترى لها إخوالي ماكينة خياطة‏,‏  إضافة إلى عملها في مصنع مجاور لمنزلنا حتى تنفق علينا‏.
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جاااااااااااااااااري القراءة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ذات يوم جاءت أختي متأخرة قليلا من المدرسة‏,‏ فانهال عليها ضربا‏,‏ حتى هربت من  البيت‏,‏ غابت أسبوعا ثم عادت‏,‏ وبعد العلقة المعتادة اصطحبها عند طبيبة نساء  للتأكد من عذريتها‏,‏ ثم قرر تزويجها فورا‏,‏ أراد تزويجها من شيال في مقلاة لب‏,‏  وأمام قراره‏,‏ لم تجد أختي إلا الانتحار حلا‏,‏ أحرقت نفسها‏,‏ تركتنا للعذاب  ورحلت‏.‏ هل تعرف ماذا فعل هذا الرجل الذي يطلق عليه أبا قال بأعلى صوته‏:‏الحمد  لله ارتحت من واحدة‏,‏ عقبال الباقي‏.‏
 اقترح اخوالي على والدتي أن تترك له البنات الكبار‏,‏ وتذهب معهم  بالبنات الصغار‏,‏ ولكن أمي رفضت خوفا على الكبار والصغار من بطشه وجبروته‏,‏ فقد  كانت ترى في وجودها بعض الحماية لنا‏.‏

 سيدي‏..‏ لايمكن لأحد تخيل معنى الذل والحرمان مثل الذي  يعانيهما‏..‏ لن يستوعب أحد معنى استحالة أن تتحرك من موقعك في البيت أو تمشي حافيا  لأن والدك نائم‏.‏ لن يفهم أحد معنى أن ترتدي طوال العام ـ صيفا وشتاء ـ فستانا  ممزقا‏,‏ وتأكل رغيفا واحدا‏,‏ وتنام الليل خائفا‏,‏ وتصحو النهار مذعورا‏.
لك أن تتخيل كل شيء‏,‏ كل أنواع العذاب والقهر والألم‏,‏ فليست أزمتنا الآن فيما  فات‏..

 ولكن دعني أكمل لك‏:‏
 منذ‏14‏ عاما‏,‏ أصيبت أمي بنزيف حاد‏,‏ مما أغضب أبي‏,‏ فانهال  عليها ضربا‏,‏ واستنجدنا بأخوالي‏,‏ نقلناها إلى المستشفى‏,‏ ولكن قضاء الله كان  أسرع‏..‏ ماتت أمي‏..‏ كلمة الحنان في الحياة‏,‏ ورفض القاسي تسلم جثتها حتى دفنها  أخوالي‏.‏ وفي الأربعين دخل أبي علينا البيت وفي يده مطلقة عمرها‏20‏ عاما قال إنها  زوجته‏..‏ وقتها كنت أعيش معه أنا وشقيقتي الصغرى‏,‏ بعد زواج شقيقاتي‏.‏ جمعنا أبي  وقال لنا‏:‏ لو شكت لي منكم كلمة‏,‏ فسأضع سلك الكهرباء في عيونكما‏,‏ وفرغ شقيقتي  من عملها في مقلاة اللب لتخدم زوجته الجديدة‏,‏ أما أنا فكنت أسارع بالعودة من  عملي‏,‏ حتى أنظف البيت وأطهو لهما الطعام‏.‏



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المهم التفاصيل متعددة‏,‏ ولكن الأهم أن أبي تزوج ثلاث مرات بعد أمي‏,‏ وآخر واحدة  حملت رغما عنه فطلقها‏,‏ وعاش بدون زواج حتى حدث ما حدث‏!.‏
 سيدي‏..‏ منذ‏8‏ سنوات‏,‏ ذهب والدي لأداء العمرة ولم يعد‏..‏  انقطعت أخباره عن الجميع منذ سفره‏..‏ توجه أعمامي عدة مرات إلي السفارة السعودية  يسألون عنه بلا جدوى‏..‏ لا يعرف أحد له طريقا‏.‏ هل تدري كيف كان إحساسنا مع كل  يوم نتأكد من غيابه؟‏..‏أصابتنا كريزة ضحك‏,‏ صرخنا زمن العذاب انتهى‏,‏ روحة بلا  رجعة‏..5‏ سنوات عشناها على أعصابنا حتى أقمنا دعوى أمام المحكمة لاعتباره مفقودا  وعملنا إعلام وراثة‏.‏ بعدها فقط بدأنا نشعر أننا آدميون‏..‏ انطلقنا في الشقة‏,‏  مزقنا صوره‏,‏ ألقينا بملابسه في صناديق القمامة‏,‏ حتى الملاية التي كان ينام  عليها والبطاطين التي استخدمها‏,‏ شبشبه‏,‏ الأكواب التي كان يشرب فيها‏,‏ الكرسي  الذي جلس عليه‏,‏ كله حطمناه‏,‏ تخلصنا منه‏,‏ أتعرف ما الذي كان يؤلمنا ويعذبنا؟  أنه مات بدون عذاب‏,‏ لم يعش أمامنا ذل المرض‏.‏
حصلنا على أمواله التي حرمنا منها واكتنزها في البنك‏,‏ كل واحدة فينا بدأت تتحدث  عن أحلامها‏,‏ واحدة ستشتري ذهبا‏,‏ والأخري تشتري محلات ملابس‏,‏ والثالثة تشتري  سوق الخضار واللحوم‏,‏ وهكذا بدأنا في تنفيذ أحلامنا‏,‏ لا يعكر صفو حياتنا سوى  منازعات أعمامنا فيما هو حق لنا‏.‏


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سيدي‏..‏ كان كل شيء يسير طبيعيا حتى جاء هذا اليوم‏..‏ في شهر رمضان الماضي دعتني  زميلتي إلى عقد قرانها في أحد المساجد‏,‏ صليت ركعتين تحية للمسجد‏,‏ وفيما أنا  خارجة في طريقي إلى القاعة‏,‏ لا أدري ما الذي دفعني للنظر خلفي‏,‏ هل يمكن تصور من  كان يجلس على الأرض؟‏..‏ إنه أبي‏,‏ رجل عجوز ممزق الملابس‏,‏ لا يمكن‏,‏ هل عاد  أبي‏,‏ أصابني الفزع واستعدت كل تاريخي‏,‏ اختبأت‏,‏ خشيت أن يراني‏,‏ ثم توجهت  إليه وأنا ارتجف‏,‏ نظرت إليه فلم يعرني اهتماما‏,‏ استيقظت على نداء صديقاتي‏,‏  فحضرت عقد القران‏,‏ ثم توجهت إلى إمام المسجد وسألته‏:‏ هل تعرف هذا الرجل‏,‏ فقال  لي إن أحد أقاربه أتي به منذ فترة من القاهرة وأخبرنا أنه كان يعالج في المستشفي‏,‏  ويخدم في المسجد‏,‏ ويغسل السلالم في العمارات المجاورة‏.‏
هل يمكن تخيل ذلك‏,‏ والدي الذي كان يصحو العصر من نومه‏,‏ ويرتدي أفخر الثياب‏,‏  يمسح السلالم ويجلس على الأرض‏.‏ طلبت من الإمام أن يدعوه‏,‏ وسألته إيه حكايتك  فقال لي‏,‏ إنه كان في مستشفي في السعودية‏,‏ والسفارة هناك أخبرته أنه مجهول  الاسم‏,‏ وهو لا يتذكر أي شيء عن شخصيته‏,‏ وعملوا له وثيقة سفر ورحلوه لمصر‏..‏ هو  يحكي وأنا أستعيد كل المشاهد القديمة تفصيليا‏..‏ بكيت وبكيت‏,‏ لم أعرف لماذا  أبكي‏,‏ هل هذا الرجل المنكسر الذي ينظر لي بمحبة وحزن هو أبي  الظالم‏..‏
يمد يده ليأخذ مني بعض  النقود‏,‏ أتذكره وهو يقذف في وجهي صينية الطعام لأني نسيت شيئا‏,‏ يعيدني صوته وهو  يدعو لي ‏: ‏ربنا يطعمك ما يحرمك‏.‏ سألته‏ :‏ مش فاكر أنت كنت إيه زمان؟ وأرد في  نفسي ‏:‏ كنت شريرا‏,‏ قاسيا‏,‏ بتضرب بسلك الكهرباء والشلوت ومسمينا الحلاليف‏.‏  نظر إلي طويلا وقال ‏:‏ أنا حاسس إن ربنا بيعاقبني على شيء عملته وغضبان علي‏.‏ لا  أعرف من أين أتيت بهذه الدموع‏,‏ هل كنت أبكي عليه أم لأنني تذكرته وهو يجر أمي من  شعرها وهي تنزف‏..‏ أتذكره وهو يرفض الذهاب إلى المستشفي  لدفنها‏.‏




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عدت إلي البيت‏,‏ دعوت شقيقاتي وحكيت لهن ما حدث‏,‏ لم يصدقن ما سمعنه‏,‏ فقررنا  استدعاء محامينا‏,‏ واتفقنا على الذهاب إليه لرؤيته‏..‏ إندفعنا نحوه‏,‏ كادت واحدة  تناديه بابا منعناها‏..‏ جلسنا معه وبدأ المحامي يحكي لي حكايتنا مع أبينا ـ الذي  هو الجالس أمامنا ـ تعمدنا ذكر بعض كلماته مثل الحلاليف حتي نتأكد من ذاكرته‏,‏  فوجئنا به يبكي ويقول‏ : ‏كيف لأب يفعل ذلك في بناته‏,‏ أنا كان نفسي يكون لي بنات  مثلكم‏..‏ قالت له أختي ‏:‏ مش يمكن ولادك لو عرفوا إنك عايش يتبروا منك‏,‏ نظر  إليها باندهاش قائلا ‏:‏ ليه يابنتي إنت قاسية قوي كده‏.‏
المهم سيدي‏..‏ عدنا إلي البيت أكثر حيرة‏,‏ جاء خالي لنا  وأخبرناه‏,‏ فقال إنه لابد أن يعود إلى بيته‏,‏ فهذا حقه‏..‏ وقال المحامي‏ :‏ إنه  لو عاد سيستعيد أمواله منكن‏,‏ أعمامكم سيرفضون‏,‏ وسيقدر عليكن‏,‏ ولو عالجناه‏,‏  قد يعود إلى  ما كان عليه وينتقم منكن‏.‏ قلنا مرة ثانية عذاب وذل  وبهدلة‏.‏
اتفقنا أن نذهب له كل شهر‏,‏ نمنحه صدقة تكفيه وطعاما وملابس‏..‏  فكرنا في إدخاله مستشفي والانفاق عليه ولكن خشينا أن يشفي ويفهم ما فعلناه به  فينتقم منا‏.‏
سيدي‏..‏ عقولنا ترفض عودته‏,‏ ولكن ضميري يؤلمني‏,‏ صوت في داخلي يقول لي ‏:‏  إرحمي عزيزا ذل‏,‏ إرحمي آباك في شيخوخته‏,‏ يكفي ما يراه من عذاب‏,‏ يغسل سلالم  العمارات في عز الشتاء‏,‏ ألا يكفي انتقام الله‏.‏
منذ أيام ذهبنا إليه وجدناه مريضا في حجرة متواضعة بجوار المسجد‏,‏  وقال لنا إمام المسجد ‏:‏ إن الطبيب أخبرهم بمرضه بالسكر والضغط وماء على الرئة‏..‏  أهل الخير أحضروا له الدواء‏..‏ وجدت بجواره كيسا فتحته وجدت به خبزا عفنا‏..‏  أتألم له ومنه‏..‏ أتذكر ذات صباح عندما استيقظ من النوم فلم يجد خبزا طازجا‏,‏  ففتح رأس أمي بغطاء ماكينة الخياطة‏..‏ وها هو اليوم يأكل خبزا عفنا‏..‏ يا  الله‏!.‏
سيدي‏..‏ نعيش في أزمة بين ضمائرنا وبين ذكرياتنا المؤلمة‏..‏ نعجز  عن الاتفاق على قرار‏..‏ فقررنا الاحتكام إليك‏,‏ لعلك تساعدنا على اتخاذ القرار  السليم بدون أن تظلمنا‏
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وهذا الرد الأول للمستشار ولكن قبل أن تقرأه ، لو كنت أنت المستشار ماذا كنت ستقول  للفتاة ؟


هنا يظهر الفرق بين من  ينطلق دائماً من الأصول الشرعية وبين من  يبني آرائه على العواطف ومشاعر  الآخرين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نواصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الغالي ايهاب
شكراً للموعظة الحسنة ... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
وأرجو الله ألا أكون مستشاراً الا فيما قرأت ..وأرجو الله أن يهب والدينا ثواب عملهم فيما أحسنوا فينا

والخالق عز وجل فضل الوالدين وان دعيا أبنائهم للشرك به وأمر الأبن الذي يدعوه والديه أن يشركا بالرب الذي خلقهما وخلقه بأن لا يمتثلا لأمر والديه ولكن ماذا كانت حكمته تعالي 

أمرنا أن نقول لهما قولاً سديداً حسنا
أمرنا ألا نقول لهما أف
أمرنا أن نرحمهما عند الكبر

كل هذه الأوامر مشمولة حتي للأبوين الذين يدعوان أبنائهم للشرك بالله وهو أذم وأقبح الكبائر
والله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً الا الشرك

اذاً سيدي الغالي لا أري لها بداً غير الاحتكام لأمر الله فهي مأمورة ثم مأجورة بأن ترعي أباها عسي أن يكون في ذلك مغفرة لذنب والدها... وأن تتذكر دوماً أن الأبن الصالح هو ما ينفع الوالد حتي بعد مماته

اللهم انا نسألك أجر الاجتهاد .. وبر الوالدين وصلاح الأبناء

ونسألك خير الجزاء لكاتبها وناقلها
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*اقول لها يا اختاء ان الله يعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة وان رؤيتكم ما هو الا امتحان لكم 
لانه ابتلاكم به فصبرتو وهاهو اليوم زليل محتاج اليكم فلتكونو رحيمين معه 
ليكون نقطة عبوركم للجنة 
ولانه عانا ما زرعه والحمد لله ان الله هو من ابتلاهو بهذه المحنة ليري بام عينه ما كان يفعله بكم 
ولم يكن لكم يد فيها وتحمدو الله علي ذالك 
وترحمو اباكم ليرحمكم ابنائكم

((كوني النجمة لصمت الليل وكوني النجمة))
*

----------

